# Glycine Airman no 1 in 36mm and 40mm Massdrop!



## Jimbo85281

Wow, this is interesting. They're releasing a different version of the no. 1 in 36mm and 40mm! The black 36mm looks about the same but the white dial 36 has different indices than the last version. The 40mm version is all new. Wow! Check it out. Only $599 too.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1532685443542.055123223833233910356635

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

Automatic instead of Automatique on the white dial versions. Black cases look to be brushed instead of polished. 40mm is a nice size. Anyone notice anything else?


----------



## Jimbo85281

mike0023 said:


> Automatic instead of Automatique on the white dial versions. Black cases look to be brushed instead of polished. 40mm is a nice size. Anyone notice anything else?


Sapphire crystal is stated but who knows with massdrop. They make a lot of typo errors.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

Also, could 1atm be right? It kinda looks like it says 1atm on the caseback. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

10m and sapphire instead of 100m and Hesalite. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

Jimbo85281 said:


> Also, could 1atm be right? It kinda looks like it says 1atm on the caseback.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Must be a typo, the last version is 100m with the acrylic crystal.


----------



## Jimbo85281

mike0023 said:


> Must be a typo, the last version is 100m with the acrylic crystal.


Nope they just confirmed 1atm and acrylic crystal. This is probably what the very first version was in 1953-1965. That version had a non-compressor case. It probably had very little water resistance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

burdy said:


> 10m and sapphire instead of 100m and Hesalite.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Oh and if you do grab one, go for the 36mm. I wore four watches over 4 days during meetings last week. A 45mm PADI turtle, a 40mm Damasko DA36 on Ericas Original, A 44mm Sinn U1 on Crimson rubber and my little old Airman on a OD/Tan Haveston strap. The only one that got any attention was that tiny little 36 mm Airman. It's just so classy. And the lug to lug length is large so it wears just fine. It's a beautiful piece and I think 40mm would screw up the charm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

burdy said:


> Oh and if you do grab one, go for the 36mm. I wore four watches over 4 days during meetings last week. A 45mm PADI turtle, a 40mm Damasko DA36 on Ericas Original, A 44mm Sinn U1 on Crimson rubber and my little old Airman on a OD/Tan Haveston strap. The only one that got any attention was that tiny little 36 mm Airman. It's just so classy. And the lug to lug length is large so it wears just fine. It's a beautiful piece and I think 40mm would screw up the charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure I agree here. I owned a 36mm no. 1 and I will say the dial was just too small. And I like small watches. If it was "all dial" and didn't have the bezel it would be fine. I think most would like 40mm much better. But that's just my opinion!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Jimbo85281 said:


> I'm not sure I agree here. I owned a 36mm no. 1 and I will say the dial was just too small. And I like small watches. If it was "all dial" and didn't have the bezel it would be fine. I think most would like 40mm much better. But that's just my opinion!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If I wanted a 40 mm 24 hour watch I just would probably get a different Airman model that was much more legible than the number one would be anyway and also had the proper water resistance.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

Another notable difference here between the 36 and 40mm versions. The 40mm has a much more faithful bezel locking mechanism. Look at some pictures of the originals and you'll see what I'm talking about. It's wider on the 40mm version and the 36mm version has a different construction which is sort of a 2 piece mechanism. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

burdy said:


> If I wanted a 40 mm 24 hour watch I just would probably get a different Airman model that was much more legible than the number one would be anyway and also had the proper water resistance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I would guess this new release would be just as water resistant as a 100m airman. We all know this water resistance stuff is BS marketing and a 100m airman is not something you would ever swim in anyway. I wouldn't let that sway me in buying a non diver watch, ever. Have you ever submerged your airman or even gone near water with it?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## xciverz

i am new to this, but i find the bezel a bit too complicated for daily use. As far as i researched, this is a watch that's capable of tracking three time zones. A bit too much for me. Lack of 1-12 numerals also make it less friendly. I think it's a pretty handsome classic design, but it's just too busy. i will wait for Combat Sub. Also disappointed about the 10M water resistance.


----------



## burdy

I have a hard stop at 100m resistance. If a watch can't pass that test, I don't buy it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath

Jimbo85281 said:


> Also, could 1atm be right? It kinda looks like it says 1atm on the caseback.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Elsewhere I have seen Glycine is promoting this watch as having the same 1 atmosphere/10 meter WR "as the original." I can't remember the last time, if ever, that I saw a modern watch with a 1 ATM WR rating! 1 atm is, as I recall, the pressure at sea level. Does that mean one must avoid wearing this watch in areas below sea level, such as on land around coast of the Dead Sea?


----------



## Jimbo85281

karwath said:


> Elsewhere I have seen Glycine is promoting this watch as having the same 1 atmosphere/10 meter WR "as the original." I can't remember the last time, if ever, that I saw a watch with a 1 ATM WR rating! 1 atm is, as I recall, the pressure at sea level. Does that mean one must avoid wearing this watch in areas below sea level, such as on land around coast of the Dead Sea?


I would concentrate on the 10m part. Essentially don't swim with it but water on the case is fine.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> I would guess this new release would be just as water resistant as a 100m airman. We all know this water resistance stuff is BS marketing and a 100m airman is not something you would ever swim in anyway. I wouldn't let that sway me in buying a non diver watch, ever. Have you ever submerged your airman or even gone near water with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hmm that is news to me. I try to only buy indestructible tool watches that I can wear 24/7, no matter what i'm doing. I hope my 200m airman 18 would fit into that category, and definitely plan to swim in it.


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> Hmm that is news to me. I try to only buy indestructible tool watches that I can wear 24/7, no matter what i'm doing. I hope my 200m airman 18 would fit into that category, and definitely plan to swim in it.


I wouldn't worry about swimming in your 18 as it's probably fine. I personally wouldn't swim with a pilot watch though. It just seems a little unnecessary. But I don't want to ruin this thread with a water resistance debate 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67

I’m torn on this. They said they went with 1ATM to be true to the original, but they missed the triangle markers at the 12 and 24, so it isn’t true in looks. 
At the price being charged, I’ll just wait for a flash sale or a deal on a used one or wait to buy a pre-Invicta glycine no.1.


----------



## Jimbo85281

trip_67 said:


> I'm torn on this. They said they went with 1ATM to be true to the original, but they missed the triangle markers at the 12 and 24, so it isn't true in looks.
> At the price being charged, I'll just wait for a flash sale or a deal on a used one or wait to buy a pre-Invicta glycine no.1.


I wouldn't let the dial bother you as there were versions made from 1961 through 1965 that had the screw back case and the newer dial. But I agree, it would be better with the old style dial. Having hours without lumed indices makes no sense. I'm surprised they ever made that version. If you my that you cloud get the base 22 version. Massdrop is supposed to get the again soon according to glycine.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

trip_67 said:


> I'm torn on this. They said they went with 1ATM to be true to the original, but they missed the triangle markers at the 12 and 24, so it isn't true in looks.
> At the price being charged, I'll just wait for a flash sale or a deal on a used one or wait to buy a pre-Invicta glycine no.1.


Also I think they use this dial because it makes sense for the gmt version, only having lume on the 12hr markers.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

The U.S Federal Trade Commission (FTC) requires a watch to be water-tight to a static pressure of three atm. in order to be marked "Water Resistant". Three atm. is 99 ft. or about 30 meters. A three atm. watch is not sufficient to swim with because the dynamic pressure generated by swimming can exceed the three atm. static pressure rating.

It is curious that Glycine would even bother to mark a watch one atm. or ten meters.

As a professional watchmaker, my advice is don't wear your watch in the water. If there is a truly compelling reason to immerse your watch, get it pressure tested often, at least once a year. Water resistance is not a permanent condition.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> I wouldn't worry about swimming in your 18 as it's probably fine. I personally wouldn't swim with a pilot watch though. It just seems a little unnecessary. But I don't want to ruin this thread with a water resistance debate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yeah. I see it as something I'll take with me on vacation, which means it will be stuck to me more-so than if i was at home, and I'll likely be adventuring, hiking, caving, fishing, swimming, kayaking. Seems like a good fit for that. Clearly, I'm not a pilot.

Back to the airman 1: It's a really cool idea, but definitely too fussy for me. I would scratch the crystal in 2 days and then drown it. I don't need things that sit on a shelf.


----------



## Jimbo85281

ccwatchmaker said:


> The U.S Federal Trade Commission (FTC) requires a watch to be water-tight to a static pressure of three atm. in order to be marked "Water Resistant". Three atm. is 99 ft. or about 30 meters. A three atm. watch is not sufficient to swim with because the dynamic pressure generated by swimming can exceed the three atm. static pressure rating.
> 
> It is curious that Glycine would even bother to mark a watch one atm. or ten meters.
> 
> As a professional watchmaker, my advice is don't wear your watch in the water. If there is a truly compelling reason to immerse your watch, get it pressure tested often, at least once a year. Water resistance is not a permanent condition.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


Well said! I think that this watch in 36mm is probably constructed in the same manner as the original no. 1 and thus I have a feeling it would test the same. Im not sure about the 40mm version though. I've taken the original 36mm version apart and I would say that it wasn't particularly robust. For example, the caseback gasket was quite thin. Not anything near what you would find on seiko watches with 100m resistance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

xciverz said:


> i am new to this, but i find the bezel a bit too complicated for daily use. As far as i researched, this is a watch that's capable of tracking three time zones. A bit too much for me. Lack of 1-12 numerals also make it less friendly. I think it's a pretty handsome classic design, but it's just too busy. i will wait for Combat Sub. Also disappointed about the 10M water resistance.


You'd be surprised how pleasant an experience the 24hr dial is over the course of the day.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

I am so tempted by this. Been trying to find a black dial No.1 for a while now in the EU, no luck. Glycine appear to have confirmed this re-issue also has acrylic crystal which is good. The date position is 'better' on the 36mm version, too, in terms of originality?


----------



## burdy

They definitely do appear brushed and not highly polished.


----------



## mngdew

Even though I was waiting for this drop, I must save my money for the Halios GMT.
Besides, I already own 3 Airmans.


----------



## Pjerome

I just look at it like this: It's a Flight watch ..A pilot's watch...Don't wear it in water..Of course if you ditch in water, the watch could get wet but I think that would not be my very 1st concern. What do you guys think ? If you are worried about waterproof, get a dive watch not a pilot's watch  It's like worrying that your Daytona is waterproof. Next time you race try and keep your car out of the water ,just don't wear it. Say "NO" to water....If you have a leather strap I think that would be a concern too. Last time I checked, leather straps are better on Pilot watches than Divers. Chronographs are not great in the water either. The pushers are probably not helping the integrity of the case. While driving, while flying..try to stay away from large amounts of water and being under them. In which case, a Panerai Submersible or even a Glycine Combat Sub will probably be a better choice. Seriously, you don't need a 24 hr military GMT with 3 time zones and a vintage leather strap on a Dive Watch...You don't wear a flight suit to swim or a bathing suit to fly your plane (I hope) so why would you wear a pilot watch in a water situation ?


----------



## burdy

Pjerome said:


> I just look at it like this: It's a Flight watch ..A pilot's watch...Don't wear it in water..Of course if you ditch in water, the watch could get wet but I think that would not be my very 1st concern. What do you guys think ? If you are worried about waterproof, get a dive watch not a pilot's watch  It's like worrying that your Daytona is waterproof. Next time you race try and keep your car out of the water ,just don't wear it. Say "NO" to water....If you have a leather strap I think that would be a concern too. Last time I checked, leather straps are better on Pilot watches than Divers. Chronographs are not great in the water either. The pushers are probably not helping the integrity of the case. While driving, while flying..try to stay away from large amounts of water and being under them. In which case, a Panerai Submersible or even a Glycine Combat Sub will probably be a better choice. Seriously, you don't need a 24 hr military GMT with 3 time zones and a vintage leather strap on a Dive Watch...You don't wear a flight suit to swim or a bathing suit to fly your plane (I hope) so why would you wear a pilot watch in a water situation ?


And I look at water resistance on a watch as an indicator of build quality. You might can build a nice watch and no water resistance...maybe. But if you build one that will truly withstand 1000m first, I can assure you, the build quality will always be there as a bi-product. It's a precision mechanical instrument that you wear. WR should be job #2, right after keeping decent time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

burdy said:


> And I look at water resistance on a watch as an indicator of build quality. You might can build a nice watch and no water resistance...maybe. But if you build one that will truly withstand 1000m first, I can assure you, the build quality will always be there as a bi-product. It's a precision mechanical instrument that you wear. WR should be job #2, right after keeping decent time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This is clearly not true. Nearly every $40,000+ Patek Philippe dress watches are 30m water resistance. This applies to nearly every dress watch that qualifies as high horology (over 20k or so). I would say their build quality is fairly high. Wouldn't you? But, much like the Airman, they're not designed for water, so it's a waste of money and resources to make them unnecessarily robust. I can tell you that build quality is never lacking when it comes to Glycine. Especially for the price.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

I think it's more to do with practicality; when travelling I don't want to be taking more than one watch. I therefore want one that looks good with anything from black tie through to shorts and that I can swim in without worrying about its water resistance.
Rolex recognised these requirements many years ago and have dominated the sector with the Datejust.
Thankfully today we have more choice but I'm glad I got the earlier pre-Invicta Glycine Airman No 1 with 10ATM water resistance.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hansterr

adg31 said:


> I think it's more to do with practicality; when travelling I don't want to be taking more than one watch. I therefore want one that looks good with anything from black tie through to shorts and that I can swim in without worrying about its water resistance.
> Rolex recognised these requirements many years ago and have dominated the sector with the Datejust.
> Thankfully today we have more choice but I'm glad I got the earlier pre-Invicta Glycine Airman No 1 with 10ATM water resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As much as I prefer the purist I just can't bring myself to buying it because of the lume pips!
I really like that pre-invicta no.1 dial with the lume pips on every hour...

Tempted to buy a black GMT as it suits the design really well (other than the tail of the hour hand which is pretty much rendered useless).

Acrylic crystal and the water resistance doesn't bother as much as those lume pips!!
Oh why can't I just see past those silly little green dots


----------



## chenpofu

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> I am so tempted by this. Been trying to find a black dial No.1 for a while now in the EU, no luck. Glycine appear to have confirmed this re-issue also has acrylic crystal which is good. The date position is 'better' on the 36mm version, too, in terms of originality?


I am also tempted by the black dial purist, have not seen one available anywhere in the past year or so. Ended up with a white dial purist instead.

But 1 atm ... that is basically not sealed at all, you have to treat it like a vintage watch. Most modern watches, even dress watches are rated to at least 3 atm, so there is some protection against water and moisture.

Also, are the lugs different? On the original No 1, there is a small gap where the lug meets the case (see photo below), but on this new one it seems to be a smooth transition.


----------



## burdy

Jimbo85281 said:


> This is clearly not true. Nearly every $40,000+ Patek Philippe dress watches are 30m water resistance. This applies to nearly every dress watch that qualifies as high horology (over 20k or so). I would say their build quality is fairly high. Wouldn't you? But, much like the Airman, they're not designed for water, so it's a waste of money and resources to make them unnecessarily robust. I can tell you that build quality is never lacking when it comes to Glycine. Especially for the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I would say function follows form on a Patek, not the other way around. Not my cup of tea.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegaS10

I'm more turned off by the lack of a sapphire crystal than the waterproof issue.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Pjerome said:


> I just look at it like this: It's a Flight watch ..A pilot's watch...Don't wear it in water..Of course if you ditch in water, the watch could get wet but I think that would not be my very 1st concern. What do you guys think ? If you are worried about waterproof, get a dive watch not a pilot's watch  It's like worrying that your Daytona is waterproof. Next time you race try and keep your car out of the water ,just don't wear it. Say "NO" to water....If you have a leather strap I think that would be a concern too. Last time I checked, leather straps are better on Pilot watches than Divers. Chronographs are not great in the water either. The pushers are probably not helping the integrity of the case. While driving, while flying..try to stay away from large amounts of water and being under them. In which case, a Panerai Submersible or even a Glycine Combat Sub will probably be a better choice. Seriously, you don't need a 24 hr military GMT with 3 time zones and a vintage leather strap on a Dive Watch...You don't wear a flight suit to swim or a bathing suit to fly your plane (I hope) so why would you wear a pilot watch in a water situation ?


I agree fully.

I have an Omega Speedmaster from the 70s, a few newer Airman, come on, look at the style of this, and you're going to skip it due to WR? I just take off certain watches before swimming, I wouldnt risk other watches to it either.

If this ends up being in any way similar to hesalite crystal Speedmasters, I'll take it! Sure it scratches, and you can polywatch fix it, but do you really need to do heavy labor in a unique vintage reissue?

Look at it another way, it's as close an Airman 1 as you can get without having to maintain an antique watch, plus it's brand new. What's not to like, that I can't wear it in the shower?


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

chenpofu said:


> I am also tempted by the black dial purist, have not seen one available anywhere in the past year or so. Ended up with a white dial purist instead.
> 
> But 1 atm ... that is basically not sealed at all, you have to treat it like a vintage watch. Most modern watches, even dress watches are rated to at least 3 atm, so there is some protection against water and moisture.
> 
> Also, are the lugs different? On the original No 1, there is a small gap where the lug meets the case (see photo below), but on this new one it seems to be a smooth transition.


The water resistance doesn't phase me, really. I don't shower or swim with my watches, even take them off to do the dishes! The brushed case also looks better (imo) and no date cyclops is a winner. I hadn't noticed the smoothed lugs - I'm not sure which is more authentic, however I prefer the smoothed ones.

Gah.. decisions to be made! 36 or 40...


----------



## Jimbo85281

Honestly guys I think the 1atm rating may be a moot point in that this may be the same construction as the original no. 1 but Glycine just wanted to be conservative due to past issues customers were seeing. We put way too much stock into that little number that's stamped into the back. It's gospel to us and it shouldn't be. 

I'd prefer to look at the realities of the watch. It's the same screw down caseback, likely the exact same crystal design, and likely the same crown which, like before, was not screw down. You guys with the original no. 1, go ahead and try to swim with it. I dare you. I bet you have the exact same watch that's being sold right now on massdrop.

But then again I could be wrong. Only time will tell when someone is able to pressure test their new one vs the old one. Remember, the old no. 1 might not pass either. But if that little 10atm on the back comforts you, enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> Honestly guys I think the 1atm rating may be a moot point in that this may be the same construction as the original no. 1 but Glycine just wanted to be conservative due to past issues customers were seeing. We put way too much stock into that little number that's stamped into the back. It's gospel to us and it shouldn't be.
> 
> I'd prefer to look at the realities of the watch. It's the same screw down caseback, likely the exact same crystal design, and likely the same crown which, like before, was not screw down. You guys with the original no. 1, go ahead and try to swim with it. I dare you. I bet you have the exact same watch that's being sold right now on massdrop.
> 
> But then again I could be wrong. Only time will tell when someone is able to pressure test their new one vs the old one. Remember, the old no. 1 might not pass either. But if that little 10atm on the back comforts you, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I bet that little number gives you some leverage to be a bit more relaxed while the warranty is active.

I agree with everything you are saying though. It is a fine looking watch, and great for anyone that wants and authentic vintage look with a warranty, original parts, and a new movement.


----------



## abram357

Is it safe to assume the crystal is domed? I know the previous No. 1 was, and I've never seen a non-domed acrylic crystal on a modern watch. Still, would like confirmation...


----------



## Jimbo85281

abram357 said:


> Is it safe to assume the crystal is domed? I know the previous No. 1 was, and I've never seen a non-domed acrylic crystal on a modern watch. Still, would like confirmation...


It definitely looks domed in the pictures. You can see the curvature from the front. No one knows for sure of course. It's a brand new watch with no hands on experience and no profile pics provided by massdrop.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

chenpofu said:


> I am also tempted by the black dial purist, have not seen one available anywhere in the past year or so. Ended up with a white dial purist instead.
> 
> But 1 atm ... that is basically not sealed at all, you have to treat it like a vintage watch. Most modern watches, even dress watches are rated to at least 3 atm, so there is some protection against water and moisture.
> 
> Also, are the lugs different? On the original No 1, there is a small gap where the lug meets the case (see photo below), but on this new one it seems to be a smooth transition.
> 
> View attachment 13342631


It also looks like the bezel has gone to a one piece unit rather than having an insert pre-Invicta.
As noted above they have also changed the lume plots from the previous version.
All told, there seem to be quite a few changes between the two versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salems

I have to congratulate to Glycine because I see them as the only brand that hears about the customer preferences, they´re releasing discontinued models in order to sattisfy the customer. My most sincere congratulations, so the customer center is very kind and very helpful.
I know people will never be satisfied (in this case 1 atm wr) but at least they´re doing their best.
Tell to Longines or Frederiq Constant or.... that reissue a discontinued model....


----------



## Jimbo85281

chenpofu said:


> I am also tempted by the black dial purist, have not seen one available anywhere in the past year or so. Ended up with a white dial purist instead.
> 
> But 1 atm ... that is basically not sealed at all, you have to treat it like a vintage watch. Most modern watches, even dress watches are rated to at least 3 atm, so there is some protection against water and moisture.
> 
> Also, are the lugs different? On the original No 1, there is a small gap where the lug meets the case (see photo below), but on this new one it seems to be a smooth transition.
> 
> View attachment 13342631


The lugs appear to be different, Yes. I think it falls in between the original case with regard to the notch you're pointing out. The original no. 1 had a bigger notch than the originals and this new version seems to have something smaller. Also notice that like the original watch, there is a slight depression or groove right where the lug meets the case (top of lugs) which is cool. That's a very small detail that you will notice on the original airman.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath

salems said:


> I have to congratulate to Glycine because I see them as the only brand that hears about the customer preferences, they´re releasing discontinued models in order to sattisfy the customer. My most sincere congratulations, so the customer center is very kind and very helpful.
> I know people will never be satisfied (in this case 1 atm wr) but at least they´re doing their best.
> Tell to Longines or Frederiq Constant or.... that reissue a discontinued model....


This a very good point. And, for those afraid that Invicta ownership was going to ruin the heritage and history of Glycine is appears for now perhaps the opposite is the case.

However, lets face it, Glycine built this watch with a 1atm WR to save on construction costs, not because it was being faithful to the original design. If this was truly a reissue with the same specs, for the sake of historical accuracy, would there even be a 40mm option or a GMT version?

As others have pointed out even fancy dress watches have 3atm WR. That seems to be an industry wide bare minimum. For any watch, especially a "tool" watch, built today to have a 1atm WR rating is really unusual. I would have gladly paid a bit more and have a 5atm or 10atm rated watch.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Notice anything weird where the strap meets the lugs? Looks like the head on shots were altered to make it look like the strap fits right against the case. The real watch (I think) on the right has a large gap. Tricky!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

karwath said:


> This a very good point. And, for those afraid that Invicta ownership was going to ruin the heritage and history of Glycine is appears for now perhaps the opposite is the case.


Apparently you haven't paid attention to resale values. Additionally, all these reissues do, and multiple reissues at that, is dilute the brand.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

burdy said:


> Apparently you haven't paid attention to resale values. Additionally, all these reissues do, and multiple reissues at that, is dilute the brand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What?? They've done two reissues this year bud. Well 1 reissue and the 1953 which is an homage technically. That's miniscule compared to most brands. This is what people want. The airman no. 1 has been selling for almost $1000 in used condition recently. That's a watch that was selling for $700 last year NEW. Clearly there is a big demand for this stuff. Glycine is doing what they should do. And of course, the less desirable stuff is going to lose resale value. For example watches with the new logo are tanking on the used market. I'm sure glycine will learn that the new logo watches aren't selling as well and they'll ditch them. Also, we know that they're going to focus on the Airman and combat sub going forward. They know what will sell.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Jimbo85281 said:


> What?? They've done two reissues this year bud. Well 1 reissue and the 1953 which is an homage technically. That's miniscule compared to most brands. This is what people want. The airman no. 1 has been selling for almost $1000 in used condition recently. That's a watch that was selling for $700 last year NEW. Clearly there is a big demand for this stuff. Glycine is doing what they should do. And of course, the less desirable stuff is going to lose resale value. For example watches with the new logo are tanking on the used market. I'm sure glycine will learn that the new logo watches aren't selling as well and they'll ditch them. Also, we know that they're going to focus on the Airman and combat sub going forward. They know what will sell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes I have that reissue of the number one (posted above) and what do you think the resale of that is going to do now that there is yet another reissue of unknown quantities with undesirable features? They nailed the first reissue by making it almost identical to the original and now they are going to the parts bin to put together whatever is close enough to pass.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

burdy said:


> Yes I have that reissue of the number one (posted above) and what do you think the resale of that is going to do now that there is yet another reissue of unknown quantities with undesirable features? They nailed the first reissue by making it almost identical to the original and now they are going to the parts bin to put together whatever is close enough to pass.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Of course the no. 1 is going to tank. But it was majorly inflated to begin with because of limited supply and insane demand. Now it's worth what it should be. It's an eta based watch from a C level Swiss brand. (I love them but I know they're not patek) As for the "parts bin". Well, it's a new case, new bezel, new dials, new strap and new locking mechanism on the 40mm version. The only thing that is carried over is carried over from any other watch is the movement.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chenpofu

Jimbo85281 said:


> Honestly guys I think the 1atm rating may be a moot point in that this may be the same construction as the original no. 1 but Glycine just wanted to be conservative due to past issues customers were seeing. We put way too much stock into that little number that's stamped into the back. It's gospel to us and it shouldn't be.
> 
> I'd prefer to look at the realities of the watch. It's the same screw down caseback, likely the exact same crystal design, and likely the same crown which, like before, was not screw down. You guys with the original no. 1, go ahead and try to swim with it. I dare you. I bet you have the exact same watch that's being sold right now on massdrop.
> 
> But then again I could be wrong. Only time will tell when someone is able to pressure test their new one vs the old one. Remember, the old no. 1 might not pass either. But if that little 10atm on the back comforts you, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I took my airman no 1 on vacation recently and swam with it and it was fine.

I hope you are right that it is still a screw on case back and has some water resistance. But there is a new Panerai that has a case back that looks like it is screw on but it is not. And since this new airman no 1 has different lugs, different bezel, and the rehut also looks different, I wouldn't be totally shocked if the caseback is also different. If it is constructed the same way as before as you have speculated, and QC as before, they should be able to put 10 atm on the back. But since they didn't, one can't help but speculate that it is not constructed and tested the same as before, and that worries me. If this new crop of no 1 does bring down the second hand price of the previous released no 1 a bit, I would much rather wait for one of those to come up for sale.


----------



## Jimbo85281

chenpofu said:


> I took my airman no 1 on vacation recently and swam with it and it was fine.
> 
> I hope you are right that it is still a screw on case back and has some water resistance. But there is a new Panerai that has a case back that looks like it is screw on but it is not. And since this new airman no 1 has different lugs, different bezel, and the rehut also looks different, I wouldn't be totally shocked if the caseback is also different. If it is constructed the same way as before as you have speculated, and QC as before, they should be able to put 10 atm on the back. But since they didn't, one can't help but speculate that it is not constructed and tested the same as before, and that worries me. If this new crop of no 1 does bring down the second hand price of the previous released no 1 a bit, I would much rather wait for one of those to come up for sale.


I gusss glycine confirmed that it does have a screw down caseback. Unless the crown doesn't have a gasket or the crystal design is weird, it should perform exactly like the original no. 1. Time will tell. It would be interesting if someone had a way of testing one when they get it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

There are three possible entry points for moisture in most watches. The case back is the least likely to leak whether a screw back or a well-designed snap back. The case back is fitted with a pliable gasket which is pressed tightly into the joint between the case and the case back. This gasket has the ability to conform to minor imperfections.

On the other hand, the crown is the most likely point of entry for moisture. Lacking a screw down crown, the seal depends entirely on the tension of the O-ring inside the crown that seals against the case tube. The amount of tension is limited by the need for the crown to be easily turned. Of the three possible entry points for moisture, the crown is the only part that moves. Every movement of the crown causes wear on the O-ring gasket. Certainly, the amount of wear is microscopic, but it does exist. Over time, wear reduces the tension of the O-ring and the resistance to water pressure slowly degrades.

The joint where the case and crystal come together is, within limits, unlikely to leak, assuming the original seal is secure when the watch is assembled. The quality of the finish both on the case and the crystal where the two parts mate is critical for a proper seal because the relatively hard acrylic crystal compared to an O-ring has little ability to conform to possible imperfections in the case finish. The limit to this seal is dependent upon the amount of pressure the crystal will withstand before it begins to deform.

The type of acrylic crystal used in watches like the Airman has a metal ring inside the crystal that adds considerable support to the circumference of the crystal as it is pressed into the case with a one-tenth millimeter (.004") interference fit.

The ability of a watch case to remain sealed is obviously dependent upon the pressure to which it is subjected. Water pressure increases at a rate of about one-half pound psi for each foot of depth. As the depth and pressure increases, parts begin to deform. Discounting the crown, which unless it is a screw-down type is always the most vulnerable moisture entry point, the relative lack of stiffness of the acrylic crystal compared to the stainless steel case back means that the crystal is likely to leak first. So concerns about the security of the case back seal are, in my opinion, unfounded.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## hedd

ccwatchmaker said:


> Amazing post as always
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


I've been curious, do you think the bezel locking crown on modern airmans enters the case? It would be a waste if it did, but I was wondering.


----------



## adg31

Jimbo85281 said:


> I gusss glycine confirmed that it does have a screw down caseback. Unless the crown doesn't have a gasket or the crystal design is weird, it should perform exactly like the original no. 1. Time will tell. It would be interesting if someone had a way of testing one when they get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Given the different case, bezel and dial design of this new model it's easy to suggest that all things are not equal to the original - as such it is reasonable to assume that these changes could also result in lower water resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

ccwatchmaker said:


> There are three possible entry points for moisture in most watches. The case back is the least likely to leak whether a screw back or a well-designed snap back. The case back is fitted with a pliable gasket which is pressed tightly into the joint between the case and the case back. This gasket has the ability to conform to minor imperfections.
> 
> On the other hand, the crown is the most likely point of entry for moisture. Lacking a screw down crown, the seal depends entirely on the tension of the O-ring inside the crown that seals against the case tube. The amount of tension is limited by the need for the crown to be easily turned. Of the three possible entry points for moisture, the crown is the only part that moves. Every movement of the crown causes wear on the O-ring gasket. Certainly, the amount of wear is microscopic, but it does exist. Over time, wear reduces the tension of the O-ring and the resistance to water pressure slowly degrades.
> 
> The joint where the case and crystal come together is, within limits, unlikely to leak, assuming the original seal is secure when the watch is assembled. The quality of the finish both on the case and the crystal where the two parts mate is critical for a proper seal because the relatively hard acrylic crystal compared to an O-ring has little ability to conform to possible imperfections in the case finish. The limit to this seal is dependent upon the amount of pressure the crystal will withstand before it begins to deform.
> 
> The type of acrylic crystal used in watches like the Airman has a metal ring inside the crystal that adds considerable support to the circumference of the crystal as it is pressed into the case with a one-tenth millimeter (.004") interference fit.
> 
> The ability of a watch case to remain sealed is obviously dependent upon the pressure to which it is subjected. Water pressure increases at a rate of about one-half pound psi for each foot of depth. As the depth and pressure increases, parts begin to deform. Discounting the crown, which unless it is a screw-down type is always the most vulnerable moisture entry point, the relative lack of stiffness of the acrylic crystal compared to the stainless steel case back means that the crystal is likely to leak first. So concerns about the security of the case back seal are, in my opinion, unfounded.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


Perfectly stated Jim. I think the crown design will have to be looked at on these new releases. It would be very surprising if it were any different than the old model considering the method it used is very simple and changing it would not reduce production costs to the best of my knowledge. The only thing that WOULD change costs is to get rid of the gasket completely. But I don't know of any modern watches that are made that way unless you're talking about an $8 Walmart watch. Glycine would never do that obviously.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## abram357

I joined this drop because I've been wanting a No. 1 for a long time and I've been closely following all this talk about WR. Honestly, I'm never going to swim with it, take it in the shower, etc. I'm just concerned about incidental contact; rain, random sink splashes, etc.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

hedd said:


> I've been curious, do you think the bezel locking crown on modern airmans enters the case? It would be a waste if it did, but I was wondering.



It seems doubtful that the hole for the screw which locks the bezel would enter the case, although I cannot be certain because I've never had the opportunity to see a modern Airman. There are severe parts restrictions for independent watchmakers on many modern brands, Glycine being one of them, so I never take modern watches in for repair.

However, the original Airman, with which I am very familiar in its various iterations, has a hole in the side of the case where the screw for the bezel clamp enters. There is another hole under the bezel drilled to intersect the hole from the side of the case. The clamp screw has a small hole cross drilled in the inner end. After assembly, a pin is driven through the hole in the clamp screw. This pin is what prevents the clamp screw from unscrewing completely out of the case when one loosens the bezel clamp. Access to the pin is through the hole under the bezel.

Regarding vintage Airman watches, there are those who speak disparagingly about the EPSA snap back case that Glycine began using for the Airman in 1965. This case, described by EPSA as "Compressor", may be the best snap back case ever designed. Inside the case are heavy wire springs which engage a groove in the case back. As outside pressure on the case back increases, the springs pull the case back ever more tightly against the case.

The effectiveness of this design is obvious when one attempts to open an ESPA case where the O-ring gasket is missing. With nothing to hold the case back away from from the case, as the gasket would, the springs can fully engage the groove in the case back, making it very difficult to pry the back loose.

Search Google for "epsa compressor" for more information about this patented case design.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## ccwatchmaker

abram357 said:


> I joined this drop because I've been wanting a No. 1 for a long time and I've been closely following all this talk about WR. Honestly, I'm never going to swim with it, take it in the shower, etc. I'm just concerned about incidental contact; rain, random sink splashes, etc.


Even a watch case rated at 1 atm. should be sufficient to resist rain and splashing. Probably not a good plan to immerse it, but with a rating of 1 atm. the case would be watertight to a depth of 15 feet under water.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## chenpofu

ccwatchmaker said:


> Even a watch case rated at 1 atm. should be sufficient to resist rain and splashing. Probably not a good plan to immerse it, but with a rating of 1 atm. the case would be watertight to a depth of 15 feet under water.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


Does the rating of 1 atm means the watch is water tight under pressure of 1 atm on top of the atmospheric pressure (which would mean 2 atm total pressure)?

If something is 10 m under water, the pressure on the object is 2 atm (1 atmospheric pressure + pressure from water).

We will probably never know but I am guessing Glycine just skip the test for this watch and label it 10 m so no one would get it wet.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

chenpofu said:


> Does the rating of 1 atm means the watch is water tight under pressure of 1 atm on top of the atmospheric pressure (which would mean 2 atm total pressure)?
> 
> If something is 10 m under water, the pressure on the object is 2 atm (1 atmospheric pressure + pressure from water).
> 
> We will probably never know but I am guessing Glycine just skip the test for this watch and label it 10 m so no one would get it wet.


Assuming the watch is cased under atmospheric pressure, there is no pressure differential between the inside of the watch and the ambient air pressure. What is important for water resistance is the pressure deferential. Since the inside of the watch is already at 15 psi, then at ten meters, the differential would be 1 atm.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker.


----------



## COYI

I've been lusting after an Airman for quite some time and was close to joining the drop for the Airman 1. However, in the end I pulled the trigger on an Airman 18 purist black on black. This model has a sapphire crystal, 200M water resistance and is 39mm diameter. Importantly, it also retains the vintage Airman look and I like the fact it has the cross hatched crown. One of the reasons I ruled out the 40mm Airman 1 was the 22mm lug width as I don't any other watches with that strap size but plenty which take a 20mm strap.

Having said all that, i think the Airman 1 is a great watch at a cracking price. I'm now looking forward to receiving my watch and joining the Airman family.


----------



## hedd

COYI said:


> I've been lusting after an Airman for quite some time and was close to joining the drop for the Airman 1. However, in the end I pulled the trigger on an Airman 18 purist black on black. This model has a sapphire crystal, 200M water resistance and is 39mm diameter. Importantly, it also retains the vintage Airman look and I like the fact it has the cross hatched crown. One of the reasons I ruled out the 40mm Airman 1 was the 22mm lug width as I don't any other watches with that strap size but plenty which take a 20mm strap.
> 
> Having said all that, i think the Airman 1 is a great watch at a cracking price. I'm now looking forward to receiving my watch and joining the Airman family.


*highfive*


----------



## Jimbo85281

Watchgooroo has these now on eBay. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Email received confirming mine has shipped.


----------



## WatchHoliday

same for me!


----------



## adg31

'Ow much???









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

Just bought mine on ebay from watchgooroo. 15% off today only on all eBay items! Can't beat that. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

Sorry about the rubbish photograph but looking at the Watchgooroo eBay listing today I noticed that the bezel locking device is also different on this new release when compared to the original Glycine version so it looks like there are quite a few subtle changes to differentiate the two models.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

adg31 said:


> Sorry about the rubbish photograph but looking at the Watchgooroo eBay listing today I noticed that the bezel locking device is also different on this new release when compared to the original Glycine version so it looks like there are quite a few subtle changes to differentiate the two models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, different case for sure. The new version with the longer locking mechanism is more like the original.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Jimbo85281 said:


> Just bought mine on ebay from watchgooroo. 15% off today only on all eBay items! Can't beat that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Did you best offer it? Watchgooroo usually accepts bids of 25% or so below the BIN price.


----------



## Jimbo85281

elsoldemayo said:


> Did you best offer it? Watchgooroo usually accepts bids of 25% or so below the BIN price.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saalto

I hear this 100%, I have been lusting after a Halios Seaforth and was dead set on grabbing the GMT when it finally goes up for sale (if possible). I ended up joining this drop for the Airman because it is one of my favorite watches, and I had been keeping and eye out for the previous No. 1 reissue but hadn't pulled the trigger with the high prices. I have a vintage Airman, so I went for the updated 40mm Purist in black. It should be here Friday/Saturday, so I'll post some photos for any that are interested. I do have reservations about the changes and decisions they made on this one, but I think I overall it will be a great addition to my collection of Glycine. Now for that Seaforth GMT still...



mngdew said:


> Even though I was waiting for this drop, I must save my money for the Halios GMT.
> Besides, I already own 3 Airmans.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Just got mine!


----------



## Jimbo85281

WatchHoliday said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> View attachment 13379189


Beautiful! Any opinions or observations? Did it come with the wood box?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSAINT

Got mine yesterday!








Replaced the cheapos leather bracelet (very faithfull to the poor quality of the thin and flimsy 60's bracelets) and replaced it with a Helm canvas.













































This watch is really an understated beauty!


----------



## MSAINT

Jimbo85281 said:


> Did it come with the wood box?


Generic Glycine box, but who cares?
I don't wear the boxes, It stock them forever in an unreachable cupboard...


----------



## Jimbo85281

MSAINT said:


> Generic Glycine box, but who cares?
> I don't wear the boxes, It stock them forever in an unreachable cupboard...


That's interesting because the watchgooroo ebay listing shows the wood box. I think that's a mistake.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha

Jimbo85281 said:


> That's interesting because the watchgooroo ebay listing shows the wood box. I think that's a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I received the wooden box with my 36mm purist in black from Watchgooroo this week. After 5 days it's bang on time, however I didn't read carefully before I bought it and didn't realize it was different from the previous version I'd been scanning watch recon for. The 1 atm resistance is somewhat disappointing, but I prefer the brushed bezel. (Edit: Also the lume sucks. But my daily driver is an SKX013, so I guess I'm spoiled.) Overall, I'm very happy with it so far!


----------



## MSAINT

Jimbo85281 said:


> That's interesting because the watchgooroo ebay listing shows the wood box. I think that's a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Mine was from Massdrop... Yet this version should indeed have a wood box but at this price it could have come in a plastic bag I wouldn't have minded.


----------



## WatchHoliday

generic box. wooden box woould be awesome... but honestly at this price i dont care


----------



## jamaha

hedd said:


> I've been curious, do you think the bezel locking crown on modern airmans enters the case? It would be a waste if it did, but I was wondering.


I just screwed the back off mine. There *is* a hole in the case for the locking crown. You can see it moving in and out while turning the locking crown. I did not disassemble the crown, so I don't know if there is a gasket there, but it's hard to imagine they wouldn't use one. In any case, I'll now be sure to have the locking crown screwed down when not moving the bezel The movement on the purist is a Sellita, marked SW 330-1.

Here is a picture:


----------



## Jimbo85281

jamaha said:


> I just screwed the back off mine. There *is* a hole in the case for the locking crown. You can see it moving in and out while turning the locking crown. I did not disassemble the crown, so I don't know if there is a gasket there, but it's hard to imagine they wouldn't use one. In any case, I'll now be sure to have the locking crown screwed down when not moving the bezel The movement on the purist is a Sellita, marked SW 330-1.
> 
> Here is a picture:
> 
> View attachment 13380549


Interesting. So this is the same as the original, according to Jim Sadelik. I wonder how they kept water from entering the case at that point? There must have been some kind of gasket there. @ccwatchmaker might be able to answer this. It would be interesting to see if there is anything in place on this new version.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saalto

Man, oh man. I am already in love with mine after 1 day... So glad I went for the 40mm. It was a tough call without having tried it on, but knowing how small the original and 36mm size are I'm glad I took the chance. The whole design scales really well and doesn't look out of place on a larger dial. Here's a photo to add to the mix with an original vintage Airman.


----------



## Jimbo85281

saalto said:


> Man, oh man. I am already in love with mine after 1 day... So glad I went for the 40mm. It was a tough call without having tried it on, but knowing how small the original and 36mm size are I'm glad I took the chance. The whole design scales really well and doesn't look out of place on a larger dial. Here's a photo to add to the mix with an original vintage Airman.
> 
> View attachment 13383543


Do you happen to know the lug to lug measurement? They scaled it up perfectly. I only wish they put a cyclops in the new one!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saalto

I will measure it when I get home in a little bit. I'm impressed that they were able to keep the same character with the significant increase in size. I don't think you can go wrong with either size though realistically, I would have been just as happy with the 36mm on my ~7.25" wrist. I'm actually very glad it doesn't have a cyclops, I bought the DC-4 a while back and returned it because I really wasn't a fan. I wasn't as crazy about that AM/PM dial design either, I much prefer this for the Airman.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Jimbo85281 said:


> Interesting. So this is the same as the original, according to Jim Sadelik. I wonder how they kept water from entering the case at that point? There must have been some kind of gasket there. @ccwatchmaker might be able to answer this. It would be interesting to see if there is anything in place on this new version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I apologize for not being clear in my original post--#59. The vintage Glycine case has a hole in the case for the bezel clamp screw, but it does not go through the case so there is no chance of a leak from that point. I am shocked that Glycine would drill through the case for the bezel clamp screw.

The original Airman bezel clamp screw went into a hole drilled into the case, but not through the case. There is an intersecting hole, accessed under the bezel, where the inner end of the clamp screw is pinned so that it cannot come out.

Here is a photograph of a vintage screw back case showing the hole drilled into the case from the area under the bezel and intersecting with the hole in the side of the case for the bezel clamp screw. There is no opening to the inside of the case.









James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## WatchHoliday

i’m curious, no one here have purchased the white dial version? I really want to see some real pictures of that...


----------



## ccwatchmaker

There is something quite curious in the image shown on response number 83. In the lower right quadrant of the photograph, there is an opening milled into the movement ring and in the opening there is a hole drilled through to ring.

The appearance of this ring is very faithful to the original Airman because that hole would be for the screw or pin upon which the original wire hack lever would have pivoted. To accomplish this feature, the cut out with the hole in the movement ring would require two additional machining steps. Not that this is a big deal when working with modern CNC machines, but it begs the question--Why?

Did Glycine have a plan to fit the modern replica Airman with a wire hack?

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Jimbo85281

ccwatchmaker said:


> There is something quite curious in the image shown on response number 83. In the lower right quadrant of the photograph, there is an opening milled into the movement ring and in the opening there is a hole drilled through to ring.
> 
> The appearance of this ring is very faithful to the original Airman because that hole would be for the screw or pin upon which the original wire hack lever would have pivoted. To accomplish this feature, the cut out with the hole in the movement ring would require two additional machining steps. Not that this is a big deal when working with modern CNC machines, but it begs the question--Why?
> 
> Did Glycine have a plan to fit the modern replica Airman with a wire hack?
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


That's super interesting. That could be a sign of things to come in the future. That would be amazing. Do you think it's possible to retrofit a modern movement for that purpose?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Jimbo85281 said:


> That's super interesting. That could be a sign of things to come in the future. That would be amazing. Do you think it's possible to retrofit a modern movement for that purpose?


It may be possible to fit a modern Airman replica with a wire hack. At least the movement ring appears to be correct. However, considerably more work would be required and the cost would be several hundred dollars.

The required parts are not available from Glycine. All these parts went away many years ago. A lever would need to be made, the winding stem modified, the dial drilled, and the main plate of the movement milled for acess to the hole in the dial.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Jimbo85281

ccwatchmaker said:


> It may be possible to fit a modern Airman replica with a wire hack. At least the movement ring appears to be correct. However, considerably more work would be required and the cost would be several hundred dollars.
> 
> The required parts are not available from Glycine. All these parts went away many years ago. A lever would need to be made, the winding stem modified, the dial drilled, and the main plate of the movement milled for acess to the hole in the dial.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


I was thinking more about how Glycine could incorporate the pin hack into their lineup at some point. I guess if it's that easy and you could make it happen on a modern movement with relatively small changes, it just might happen. It does seem weird that they would make a movement holder like that and not eventually use it for its intended purpose. Time will tell!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Jimbo85281 said:


> I was thinking more about how Glycine could incorporate the pin hack into their lineup at some point. I guess if it's that easy and you could make it happen on a modern movement with relatively small changes, it just might happen. It does seem weird that they would make a movement holder like that and not eventually use it for its intended purpose. Time will tell!


The other possibility is that Glycine grabbed a vintage movement ring and sent it off to China with the instruction: "Make us 1000 of these." never even realizing that the extra cutout and hole was there.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Jimbo85281

ccwatchmaker said:


> The other possibility is that Glycine grabbed a vintage movement ring and sent it off to China with the instruction: "Make us 1000 of these." never even realizing that the extra cutout and hole was there.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


Maybe we can test that theory by seeing what's inside the 40mm version. It would probably be a bespoke part in that one. Unless they literally just scaled up every case part for the larger version. Either way, it's all very interesting. My 40mm arrives tomorrow! In depth review coming....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

It would be particularly interesting to see what is inside the 40mm version. One thing that isn't scaled up is the second hand. On the 36mm version, the second hand reaches halfway across the hour markers. On the 40mm version the second hand is short of the hour markers, reaching just to the outer edge of the minute track.

On the original Airman, the hole in the dial is on the slanted stroke of the four in twenty-four close to where the slated stroke intersects with the horizontal stroke. The wire catches the second hand where the tip of the hand curves down toward the dial.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## saalto

Jimbo85281 said:


> Maybe we can test that theory by seeing what's inside the 40mm version. It would probably be a bespoke part in that one. Unless they literally just scaled up every case part for the larger version. Either way, it's all very interesting. My 40mm arrives tomorrow! In depth review coming....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


My bad for not responding again with the lug to lug. For future reference, I measured my 40mm version and it was just a hair under 50mm. By now I assume you have gotten yours so it doesn't matter much now but for the others that come along.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Here is my review of the Airman!


----------



## elsoldemayo

My 36mm white version has arrived.


----------



## adg31

elsoldemayo said:


> My 36mm white version has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 13393879


Nice, my older model says Hi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A+U

Anybody measured the lug-to-lug of the 36mm yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saalto

A+U said:


> Anybody measured the lug-to-lug of the 36mm yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken it is around 46mm, similar to the original.


----------



## Verydark

Did you get it from Massdrop? Mine came in a generic Glycine case instead of wood... given the price i'm happy with the generic but prefer the wood one.



Jimbo85281 said:


> Here is my review of the Airman!


----------



## MSAINT

Verydark said:


> Did you get it from Massdrop? Mine came in a generic Glycine case instead of wood... given the price i'm happy with the generic but prefer the wood one.


You should see the video till the end, Jim C reveals where he bought it and at what amazing cost.
Not a Massdrop batch.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Just noticed mine is 0002/1000 ... did anyone here get 0001/1000?


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> Here is my review of the Airman!


Very Nice review. Now I want one


----------



## MSAINT

elsoldemayo said:


> Just noticed mine is 0002/1000 ... did anyone here get 0001/1000?


I'm 97.


----------



## Jimbo85281

elsoldemayo said:


> Just noticed mine is 0002/1000 ... did anyone here get 0001/1000?


I'm wondering if each variation is limited to 1000. If so then there are 8000 total!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Jimbo85281 said:


> I'm wondering if each variation is limited to 1000. If so then there are 8000 total!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I think the Massdrop site said 1000 total.


----------



## Verydark

MSAINT said:


> You should see the video till the end, Jim C reveals where he bought it and at what amazing cost.
> Not a Massdrop batch.


Yes, he got a fantastic deal specially if you compare with those of us from EU who paid import taxes... it worth it anyway.


----------



## mdrtoronto

MSAINT said:


> I'm 97.


I'm 96


----------



## hansterr

mdrtoronto said:


> I'm 96


36mm black GMT here, I'm 57


----------



## 19likeclockwork87

New to the forum. I got my 36mm purist on Massdrop. #35


----------



## saalto

Mine is #0082, a black purist in 40mm. Sporting a fresh large scratch on the crystal from this morning... Ordered some PolyWatch, it doesn't look too deep luckily. My guess is that they are making 1000 total as well, I doubt they'd make 1000 of each variant.


----------



## saalto

Just so everyone knows, all the variants are now on Jomashop too if you'd rather not buy from eBay. I believe with the "Best Offer" and whatever coupons pop up it would be cheaper there though.


----------



## DoctorWolf

Is no one going for the GMT version? Am I missing something? That's the one I am considering on Joma now.


----------



## saalto

DoctorWolf said:


> Is no one going for the GMT version? Am I missing something? That's the one I am considering on Joma now.


For me the purist was the only way to go, staying true to the original. I do have an SST 12 GMT which I love as well, but I can't help but think I would love the Purist version of that more as well. Just a cleaner dial and easier to read in my opinion. With that being said, if they only made a GMT version of this Airman No. 1 I would still buy it and be very happy.


----------



## DoctorWolf

Okay I think I got mixed up with all the versions. So the GMT has a 12hour hour hand. The non GMT "purist" on the other hand has the 24hour hour hand, correct?
Thanks for your help guys


----------



## saalto

The purist hour hand goes around once every 24 hours, wheras the GMT version main hour hand goes around 2 times per day. 

The advantage to the GMT is you can track 2 separate time zones (inner local time and outer bezel) in addition to GMT time on the dedicated hand and inner 24 hour markers.

Like I said, I think the GMT is definitely busier (especially on my SST) but the execution on the GMT Airman No. 1 is less cluttered looking and fairly easy to read.


----------



## DoctorWolf

Thanks for that it’s all clear now. I’ll probably go for the purist as I’ll likely sprain my brain trying to read 12 hour time with 24 hour markers. Although I’ve never read time on a 24 hour watch I reckon it’s probably easier to read than the gmt.


----------



## saalto

DoctorWolf said:


> Thanks for that it's all clear now. I'll probably go for the purist as I'll likely sprain my brain trying to read 12 hour time with 24 hour markers. Although I've never read time on a 24 hour watch I reckon it's probably easier to read than the gmt.


No problem. It does take some getting used to if you switch between different watches often, but if you wear it with any frequency I think you'll find it easy to read. Reading 12 hour time on the GMT is definitely odd, since you have to disregard the markings.


----------



## Verydark

hansterr said:


> 36mm black GMT here, I'm 57





saalto said:


> Mine is #0082, a black purist in 40mm. Sporting a fresh large scratch on the crystal from this morning... Ordered some PolyWatch, it doesn't look too deep luckily. My guess is that they are making 1000 total as well, I doubt they'd make 1000 of each variant.


Like hansterr mine is also number 57 but 40mm purist black dialed. Maybe they made 250 of each and numbered them from 1 to 250 so you can have same number and different version, i also doubt they made 1000 of each but who knows....


----------



## elsoldemayo

Verydark said:


> Like hansterr mine is also number 57 but 40mm purist black dialed. Maybe they made 250 of each and numbered them from 1 to 250 so you can have same number and different version, i also doubt they made 1000 of each but who knows....


Why would it be nn/1000 if there were 125 or 250 of each type. Surely they'd put the lower number i.e. 001/125 to make it seem more exclusive. If there are duplicates that suggests 1000 of each so they'll be on sale for quite a while.


----------



## Jimbo85281

My observations after a couple weeks of wear:

The strap is actually nice and I like the thinness of it.

The time setting crown is too damn small.

I wish the date had a magnifier or was a darker red as its not the easiest to read.

Date is not perfectly centered left to right. Seems to be an issue on all examples. 

I like the brushed hands.

It looks almost exactly like the original! 

Crystal scratches insanely easy of course. 

Lume sucks big time but is useless anyway. 

Wish the tips of the hands were painted white like the OG 

Overall I freakin love it! 





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> My observations after a couple weeks of wear:
> 
> The strap is actually nice and I like the thinness of it.
> 
> The time setting crown is too damn small.
> 
> I wish the date had a magnifier or was a darker red as its not the easiest to read.
> 
> Date is not perfectly centered left to right. Seems to be an issue on all examples.
> 
> I like the brushed hands.
> 
> It looks almost exactly like the original!
> 
> Crystal scratches insanely easy of course.
> 
> Lume sucks big time but is useless anyway.
> 
> Wish the tips of the hands were painted white like the OG
> 
> Overall I freakin love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice review!

Did you put a ding on the crystal already?


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Did you put a ding on the crystal already?


No ding but a couple hairlines that will buff out. Ive had a bunch of plexi watches so I'm used to that. I'm glad they used the real thing and not a domed sapphire or something.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha

Jimbo85281 said:


> Date is not perfectly centered left to right. Seems to be an issue on all examples.


So I hadn't noticed that before... Thanks for pointing that out, I guess :-d

But overall, my impressions agree with yours. Really loving it so far. And I haven't been tracking the accuracy daily, but I check it against time.gov every few days and it has never deviated more than 2 seconds. I haven't reset it in 10 days and it's 1 second fast right now. Really impressed with the accuracy and consistency. This is my first watch with a modern Swiss movement. I don't know if I just got lucky or if this is typical.

Also, 36mm Purist, black dial, #77.


----------



## Jimbo85281

jamaha said:


> So I hadn't noticed that before... Thanks for pointing that out, I guess :-d
> 
> But overall, my impressions agree with yours. Really loving it so far. And I haven't been tracking the accuracy daily, but I check it against time.gov every few days and it has never deviated more than 2 seconds. I haven't reset it in 10 days and it's 1 second fast right now. Really impressed with the accuracy and consistency. This is my first watch with a modern Swiss movement. I don't know if I just got lucky or if this is typical.
> 
> Also, 36mm Purist, black dial, #77.


Haha, sorry about the date thing.

I ended up swapping my 40mm for the 36 and I actually like it better. Mine is a black purist, #0009

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> Haha, sorry about the date thing.
> 
> I ended up swapping my 40mm for the 36 and I actually like it better. Mine is a black purist, #0009
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Can you take a wrist shot of the 36mm? I think you said you were at 7 1/4" wrist? and your video was the 40mm right?


----------



## jamaha

Jimbo85281 said:


> Haha, sorry about the date thing.


No worries. Even seeing it now doesn't bother me. You have to look for it closely to notice anyway.

On the subject of the 1 ATM water resistance, I just put together one of these pressure testers modified to test up to 10 ATM and played around. I tested my SKX that I had opened up previously at 7 ATM and didn't find any leaks, which eased my mind. I then put my new Glycine in and tried it at 3 ATM: no leaks. I bumped it up to 8 atm and checked again: no leaks.

So this tells me that my case seals up relatively well, so I'll worry less about random water or a quick submersion. *OBVIOUSLY*, this is not me telling you that your watch will be fine to go snorkeling, free-diving, base jumping, high-altitude ballooning or whatever. Get it wet at your own risk. This was just an interesting experiment I tried, and as always, YMMV.


----------



## Jimbo85281

jamaha said:


> No worries. Even seeing it now doesn't bother me. You have to look for it closely to notice anyway.
> 
> On the subject of the 1 ATM water resistance, I just put together one of these pressure testers modified to test up to 10 ATM and played around. I tested my SKX that I had opened up previously at 7 ATM and didn't find any leaks, which eased my mind. I then put my new Glycine in and tried it at 3 ATM: no leaks. I bumped it up to 8 atm and checked again: no leaks.
> 
> So this tells me that my case seals up relatively well, so I'll worry less about random water or a quick submersion. *OBVIOUSLY*, this is not me telling you that your watch will be fine to go snorkeling, free-diving, base jumping, high-altitude ballooning or whatever. Get it wet at your own risk. This was just an interesting experiment I tried, and as always, YMMV.


That's awesome! And exactly as I suspected. I have no idea why they were being so conservative with the rating. It no doubt scared away some people for no good reason.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> Can you take a wrist shot of the 36mm? I think you said you were at 7 1/4" wrist? and your video was the 40mm right?


This is a good representation of what it looks like to me on the wrist. It has about the same dial size as the 18 so while it doesn't wear quite as large, it's closer than you would think. The bezel is thinner on the no. 1 so that's why the dial is so big for its 36mm size. It's quite petite and light though because of the small crowns and thin case. I really like it.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saalto

Jimbo85281 said:


> This is a good representation of what it looks like to me on the wrist. It has about the same dial size as the 18 so while it doesn't wear quite as large, it's closer than you would think. The bezel is thinner on the no. 1 so that's why the dial is so big for its 36mm size. It's quite petite and light though because of the small crowns and thin case. I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Interesting that you swapped it out for the 40mm, what pushed you to make the change? I'm still loving my 40mm, still highly recommend for anyone that is a can of the Airman but wants something a little bigger. I would have been just as happy with the 36mm though.


----------



## Jimbo85281

saalto said:


> Interesting that you swapped it out for the 40mm, what pushed you to make the change? I'm still loving my 40mm, still highly recommend for anyone that is a can of the Airman but wants something a little bigger. I would have been just as happy with the 36mm though.


I think it was mostly because of the long 50mm lug to lug. I've noticed that I enjoy wearing my watches more that are at or under 47mm lug to lug. Even my vintage Seiko turtle that is 44mm is only 46mm lug to lug so it's really wearable.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> This is a good representation of what it looks like to me on the wrist. It has about the same dial size as the 18 so while it doesn't wear quite as large, it's closer than you would think. The bezel is thinner on the no. 1 so that's why the dial is so big for its 36mm size. It's quite petite and light though because of the small crowns and thin case. I really like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. It looks good. I don't know why people are obsessed with massive watches.

I am still loving my 18 on my 7.5" wrist. I don't think I'll branch out from it any time soon, but a light dial 40mm airman 1 would be on the list. The other one I'm considering is a drilled lug blue/black base 22 from a few years ago.


----------



## WatchHoliday

I'm wearing mine with a tropic. loving the old vibe!


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> Thanks. It looks good. I don't know why people are obsessed with massive watches.
> 
> I am still loving my 18 on my 7.5" wrist. I don't think I'll branch out from it any time soon, but a light dial 40mm airman 1 would be on the list. The other one I'm considering is a drilled lug blue/black base 22 from a few years ago.


Yeah the base 22 is awesome. If only 36 or 38mm it would be in my watch box!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabletime

that looks great! I agree that the base 22 feels large on my 7.5" wrist... and I think the narrow bezel, long lug-to-lug and low profile of it make it feel like it would just sit a little better on my wrist if it were smaller... maybe I can find a trade!



WatchHoliday said:


> I'm wearing mine with a tropic. loving the old vibe!
> 
> View attachment 13434731


----------



## ccwatchmaker

jamaha said:


> No worries. Even seeing it now doesn't bother me. You have to look for it closely to notice anyway.
> 
> On the subject of the 1 ATM water resistance, I just put together one of these pressure testers modified to test up to 10 ATM and played around. Snip.


Just now read the web page about the homemade pressure tester. Nice work, except the part about releasing the pressure in two seconds. If the watch case has a small leak, the inside of the case will be pressurized to whatever pressure one decides to test for. If the pressure in the pressure vessel is released quickly, the pressure remaining inside the watch case can blow out the crystal. Most readers can probably deduce how I know this.

Better to release the pressure slowly while watching for the bubbles.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## jamaha

ccwatchmaker said:


> Most readers can probably deduce how I know this.
> 
> Better to release the pressure slowly while watching for the bubbles.,


Great tip! I'll be sure to release it more slowly next time, especially with my non-divers (i.e. all but one of them). Would a 15 second release be a better rate to shoot for? 30 seconds?

One thing I did notice when doing the higher pressure run: my watch had been bang on time since I got it. After putting it in the chamber, all of the sudden I noticed it was about 3 mins slow. I checked the rate with a timing app on my phone, and it gave a daily rate of +1. Since then, it's back to 1-2 second per day accuracy. It spent 3 mins in the chamber at a bit over 8 ATM.

Is it possible the high pressure caused the crystal or case to deflect enough to contact the seconds post, stopping the movement temporarily? Or pressed on some other component that halted it? That's the only explanation I could think of. I'm a little reluctant to do it again just to confirm my theory.

Thanks for any insight you might have.


----------



## Jimbo85281

jamaha said:


> Great tip! I'll be sure to release it more slowly next time, especially with my non-divers (i.e. all but one of them). Would a 15 second release be a better rate to shoot for? 30 seconds?
> 
> One thing I did notice when doing the higher pressure run: my watch had been bang on time since I got it. After putting it in the chamber, all of the sudden I noticed it was about 3 mins slow. I checked the rate with a timing app on my phone, and it gave a daily rate of +1. Since then, it's back to 1-2 second per day accuracy. It spent 3 mins in the chamber at a bit over 8 ATM.
> 
> Is it possible the high pressure caused the crystal or case to deflect enough to contact the seconds post, stopping the movement temporarily? Or pressed on some other component that halted it? That's the only explanation I could think of. I'm a little reluctant to do it again just to confirm my theory.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you might have.


That's very odd. If you hold the seconds hand does that stop the progression of the minute and hour hands? If so then maybe the crystal WAS pushing on it. But then again with the domed crystal I would think there would be plenty of room there. Maybe Jim can weigh in.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Regarding releasing the pressure from a water tester in order to prevent blowing out the crystal, I'd release perhaps ten percent of the pressure and watch for bubbles. If there are bubbles, wait until they stop and then release a bit more. If no bubbles, then release again in small increments while continuing to watch for bubbles.

The idea is that if the watch case has a tiny leak, it can be pressurized over time to whatever the maximum test pressure is. Releasing pressure too quickly will create a substantial pressure differential because with just a tiny leak, the pressure inside the case will release very slowly as outside pressure decreases. Quickly releasing the pressure in the vessel will create a high pressure differential between the watch case and the pressure vessel, with the high end of the differential being inside the watch case. While the crystal may withstand substantial external pressure, it is not designed to withstand high internal pressure. For example, the accepted way to remove the crystal on a one-piece case (no removable back) is to blow a blast of high pressure air through the case tube.

As for the watch apparently stopping in the tester under high pressure, it does seem possible that the second hand was touching the crystal. The crystal will obviously deflect under pressure; acrylic crystals are flexible. An eight atm., the pressure on a standard tension ring crystal, such as the one used in the Airman, is likely above the designed pressure rating. For this much pressure, a diver type crystal would be more suitable.

The fact that the crystal will deflect under pressure is used by dry pressure testers. The watch is put inside a pressure vessel with a probe on the crystal. The vessel is pressurized. If the crystal deflects, then that indicates a pressure differential between the watch case and the pressure vessel. That means the case does not leak. If there is a leak, the crystal will not deflect because the pressure inside the case will be equal to the pressure outside the case, thus the lack of deflection is the indicator that the case is leaking. Still, the water tester is the only way to determine where the leak occurs. The dry tester will indicate a leak, but cannot pinpoint the location of the leak.

Whether the crystal would deflect sufficiently to stop the second hand I cannot say. However, it seems to be the best logical answer for the three- minute loss. Yes, stopping the second hand will stop the watch entirely. The minute hand, in some instances, can be stopped without stopping the watch because the minute hand is attached to the cannon pinion, which turns with the center wheel by friction. It is this friction drive that allows the hands to be set without turning every wheel in the watch, which would be impossible. A somewhat loose cannon pinion will sometimes allow the watch to continue to run even though the minute hand is stopped. Whenever the minute hand is stopped, the hour hand will stop as well because it is driven, through gearing, by the cannon pinion. The second hand is driven directly through gearing with no friction, so if it stops, the watch stops.

The best example of this stopping of the watch for this Glycine group is to consider the way the original Airman hack worked by sticking a tiny wire in the path of the second hand.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## COYI

Jimbo85281 said:


> I think it was mostly because of the long 50mm lug to lug. I've noticed that I enjoy wearing my watches more that are at or under 47mm lug to lug. Even my vintage Seiko turtle that is 44mm is only 46mm lug to lug so it's really wearable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I agree, I'm also used to wearing vintage watches and the 50mm lug length and 22mm lug width put me off buying the 40mm Airman 1.

I was very close to ordering the 36mm black purist but after much consideration I plumped for the black Airman 18. It was a really close call! I prefer the bezel on the Airman 1 but I like the larger hatched crown on the 18. Both dials are really nice although I don't like the way the date window is executed on the Airman 1; it's a plain square cutout which looks a bit cheap whereas the Airman 18 has a nice trapezoid shape like the vintage models and a white border. I also like the old Glycine logo and the line of red lettering on the black Airman 18.

I've got plenty of vintage watches so I'm not adverse to an acrylic bezel but I prefer a sapphire crystal on a new watch unless you have to pay significantly more for the privilege. The lack of water resistance on the Airman 1 wasn't too much of an issue for me, although it's nice to have the reassurance of the 200M rating on the Airman 18.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Go pick up one of these or any watch on eBay today. 15% off everything! Up to $100 off. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## abram357

Well, mine just stopped working. Didn't drop or bump it or anything, just rolled to a halt. Wonderful! Luckily, under warranty. But still, what a pain.


----------



## autofiend

Recieved my 36mm silver/cream No 1 Purist on Tuesday.

By far, it is the largest wearing 36mm watch I've worn (due to the long and thick lugs and 20mm lug width, it wears like a 38mm). Love the details and it feels rock solid. I'd been pining for the mk1 version of this watch and waited too long when they came out a few years ago. I was very glad the mk2 was made and that I got in while new ones were still out there.

I have it on a C&B Supreme Nato and like the match.

This is my first Glycine and am very impressed with it (also hopefully it is testament to Invicta staying true to the Glycine brand).

Happy Thursday.


----------



## fiskadoro

I applaud what Glycine did with this re-issue. I got the 36mm (as I was concerned by the lug-to-lug distance of the 40mm, less so the width) and it's a really faithful reproduction to the original in many ways.


----------



## haejuk

I just got a GL01158, the black GMT 36mm one, in the mail from an eBay seller today. I feel like something is weird because mine is numbered as 0001/1000 and the serial number is 1000001. Is this legit or should I return it? Everything else about it looks right.

After looking through the thread I guess it is possible I got #1. There was someone a few pages back with #2. Perhaps the person who was going to get #1 cancelled their order and it went to the gray market and ended up on eBay.

Here are some quick pictures:


----------



## Jimbo85281

haejuk said:


> I just got a GL01158, the black GMT 36mm one, in the mail from an eBay seller today. I feel like something is weird because mine is numbered as 0001/1000 and the serial number is 1000001. Is this legit or should I return it? Everything else about it looks right.
> 
> After looking through the thread I guess it is possible I got #1. There was someone a few pages back with #2. Perhaps the person who was going to get #1 cancelled their order and it went to the gray market and ended up on eBay.
> 
> Here are some quick pictures:
> 
> View attachment 13545747
> 
> 
> View attachment 13545749


Looks perfectly legit. Congrats on the #1 no. 1!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wmshell

I noticed today, there are more available through Massdrop of all eight versions of the Glycine Airman No. 1.
Glycine Airman No. 1 Automatic Watch - $599.99
-Bill


----------



## A+U

P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robinhook

19likeclockwork87 said:


> New to the forum. I got my 36mm purist on Massdrop. #35


WOW... These are some best pictures I've ever seen on this watch... great post!

Just joined the latest drop from Massdrop, waiting for me 36mm white purist to come now!


----------



## hedd

I think I need to get one of these when I get my next bonus. I still can't decide on which size. I've got a 7.5" wrist, so I think either could work. My Seiko Alpinist is the perfect size watch for me, and my Airman 18 is about the same size but looks a tad small because of the dial size. I'm leaning toward the 40, but some things Jimbo have said make me think the 36 would be OK. All of my straps are 20mm, and I hate it when the lugs are so long that they stand up off the wrist at weird angles.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> I think I need to get one of these when I get my next bonus. I still can't decide on which size. I've got a 7.5" wrist, so I think either could work. My Seiko Alpinist is the perfect size watch for me, and my Airman 18 is about the same size but looks a tad small because of the dial size. I'm leaning toward the 40, but some things Jimbo have said make me think the 36 would be OK. All of my straps are 20mm, and I hate it when the lugs are so long that they stand up off the wrist at weird angles.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> View attachment 13590079


I think you should go 36 because of historical accuracy. 50mm lug to lug of the 40mm version was too much for me!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

I tend to agree, I just wish I could handle them both before purchasing. I know you successfully returned your 40mm.


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> I tend to agree, I just wish I could handle them both before purchasing. I know you successfully returned your 40mm.


It really does wear larger because the dial is probably the same size as the 18's dial. I haven't measured but I've owned both and got that impression. Really the only thing I don't like about the new reissue is the small time set crown. It's tiny!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

Have to agree this, i went for the 40mm and regret not getting the 36 one... both wears larger than size suggest. Algo got it black, i prefer cream dial but thought black dialed would make it look slightly smaller, it was not enough though.



Jimbo85281 said:


> I think you should go 36 because of historical accuracy. 50mm lug to lug of the 40mm version was too much for me!


----------



## hedd

Verydark said:


> Have to agree this, i went for the 40mm and regret not getting the 36 one... both wears larger than size suggest. Algo got it black, i prefer cream dial but thought black dialed would make it look slightly smaller, it was not enough though.


I hope there are cream colored 36mm left by the time I can free up some funds from the rigors of suburban family life.


----------



## parsig9

Glycine direct has them all on Ebay for $550 shipped right now
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...Delivery!49242!US!-1:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## sanik

I choose 40mm. Its good decision


----------



## Amuthini

parsig9 said:


> Glycine direct has them all on Ebay for $550 shipped right now
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...Delivery!49242!US!-1:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


is this cheaper than the massdrop price?


----------



## Amuthini

parsig9 said:


> Glycine direct has them all on Ebay for $550 shipped right now
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...Delivery!49242!US!-1:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


is this cheaper than the massdrop price?


----------



## robinhook

Amuthini said:


> is this cheaper than the massdrop price?


Yup... Massdrop sold it for $599, pus tax, so roughly $100 more than this deal for me. A bit upset here..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grossman81

Hi. My new 36mm gmt arrived yesterday


----------



## robinhook

grossman81 said:


> Hi. My new 36mm gmt arrived yesterday


Great pictures and congrats!! Mine is on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

robinhook said:


> Yup... Massdrop sold it for $599, pus tax, so roughly $100 more than this deal for me. A bit upset here..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too- a bit irritated by this.


----------



## sanik

grossman81 said:


> Hi. My new 36mm gmt arrived yesterday


Gratuluję JFS


----------



## ErzengelG

autofiend said:


> robinhook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... Massdrop sold it for $599, pus tax, so roughly $100 more than this deal for me. A bit upset here..
> 
> 
> 
> Me too- a bit irritated by this.
Click to expand...

Looks like they're doing everything to clear old stock and focus on the new lineup. Now you will either pay too much or be too late.


----------



## Chamuko

ErzengelG said:


> Looks like they're doing everything to clear old stock and focus on the new lineup. Now you will either pay too much or be too late.


Yep Glycine direct is just discounting those watches day by day.

I got an SST 12, with an extra 10% from ebay for 540, that was $119 less than anywhere else, after 1 month it is $479.00

Anyway I am happy I got a purist DC4, seems to be out of stock now.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tungsram

Hello everyone. I've been reading the forum for quite some time, but this is my first post. I am seriously considering getting an Airman No. 1, but I can't decide between the 36 and 40 mm versions. I have a 6 1/4 inch wrist so the 36 mm version immediately sounds like the right choice. However, I have a 40 mm Timex Expedition which I believe is 49 mm lug to lug and it wears perfect on my wrist. I read that the 40 mm Airman No. 1 is 50 mm lug to lug, so this extra 1 mm shouldn't make that much of a difference. I prefer slightly larger watches and I think the busy dial of the Airman looks better in 40 mm. What are your thoughts? Which should I get? Can anyone share a wrist shot of the 40 mm version?


----------



## hedd

I don't own one yet either, but I've asked the same questions with a 7.5" wrist. I think you will get this same answer from everyone: don't even begin to consider the 40mm. It is a totally different fit due to the lug to lug length. 

These watches fit much bigger than their case diameter alone.


----------



## robinhook

tungsram said:


> Hello everyone. I've been reading the forum for quite some time, but this is my first post. I am seriously considering getting an Airman No. 1, but I can't decide between the 36 and 40 mm versions. I have a 6 1/4 inch wrist so the 36 mm version immediately sounds like the right choice. However, I have a 40 mm Timex Expedition which I believe is 49 mm lug to lug and it wears perfect on my wrist. I read that the 40 mm Airman No. 1 is 50 mm lug to lug, so this extra 1 mm shouldn't make that much of a difference. I prefer slightly larger watches and I think the busy dial of the Airman looks better in 40 mm. What are your thoughts? Which should I get? Can anyone share a wrist shot of the 40 mm version?


I just received my 36mm purist a few days ago. I have a 6 1/4 inch wrist and I'd say the dial size is perfect for me. Many people are saying it is too small as an aviation watch, however looking at the actual watch the smaller size makes it feel much more elegant, classier, and a bit dressier than the pictures suggested. Overall I think the watch looks much better in person. The lugs are a tad too long when using a one-piece strap, it'll create a gap between the strap and skin just outside of the spring bars. but on the 2-piece leather straps it looks just fine. I think the 40mm is definitely going to be too big!

Pictures on several different straps are here.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tungsram

hedd said:


> I don't own one yet either, but I've asked the same questions with a 7.5" wrist. I think you will get this same answer from everyone: don't even begin to consider the 40mm. It is a totally different fit due to the lug to lug length.


As I said, I own a Timex Expedition that has almost the same lug to lug length as the 40 mm Airman No. 1 (49 vs 50 mm) and it fits me perfectly. But maybe it's not just the lug to lug length that matters, but the design of the lugs as well?



robinhook said:


> I just received my 36mm purist a few days ago. Pictures on several different straps are here.


Thank you for the photos, the watch seems to fit really well. Do you think you can pull of the extra 4 mm lug to lug width of the 40 mm version?


----------



## robinhook

The design of the lug is important. If they curve down it'll fit the wrist better. I own a Seiko Sumo (45mm dial and 51mm lug to lug), it's pushing the limit but I think the nicely curved lugs make it still look alright on my wrist.

For the airman, I think 40mm will be too big. I don't think I can pull it off. The lug curves downwards, however it was mounted at the upper edge of the case. So with the curve the springbars still feel like flat to the case, making the straps extend on top of the edge of the wrist. See my first picture, and that is a real thin, soft shell cordovan leather.

Plus this model is the re-issue of the original, all designed to feel historically true and vintage. In my opinion the 36mm delivered it perfectly and elegantly.


----------



## tungsram

Do you think I should grab a No. 1 ASAP? I prefer to wait about 6 months and see if I still like the watch then. Furthermore, in 6 months I have an occasion to make myself a gift. However now that they are very discounted and considering the limited number, I'm afraid that waiting may be a mistake.


----------



## ErzengelG

It looks like final sale for some models. The no 1 has more of the original airman size and proportion, while the Airman 18 has more common watch proportions with 47 mm lug to lug length at a diameter of 39 mm.
If you want as much of the historic airman as possible, go with the no 1 or other vintage oriented Airmen. I opted for the Airman 18, because I wanted a GMT watch with a 24 hour bezel and a red GMT hand, after I fell in love with the Grand Seiko SBGM227. It fits well on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## robinhook

tungsram said:


> Do you think I should grab a No. 1 ASAP? I prefer to wait about 6 months and see if I still like the watch then. Furthermore, in 6 months I have an occasion to make myself a gift. However now that they are very discounted and considering the limited number, I'm afraid that waiting may be a mistake.


Well, I guess it depends on how much you like the watch. If you are fairly certain this is something you want to have, and it's just a matter of time, then get it now as Airman No. 1 tend to be harder to find than the other variations and the $549 price is good. If you are not sure, don't rush just because it's a good deal. There'll always be good deals somewhere on one watch or another.

My personal view is this is a good deal and with limited supply it'll keep its value. I've been eyeing on it for a while and it ticks so many boxes (military, aviation, GMT) that my collection currently doesn't have. I like the look, the history, well... I just like it a lot. But that's just my opinion... one can never know what Glycine will do in the future. It may start mass production one day and the price will be even lower...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

I have a very small wrist, ~6 3/8" and an "original" (i.e. pre-Massdrop/pre-Invicta) 36mm white No. 1. Regarding watch case size, I'm of the school of thought that the size one "can" wear is really quite subjective - that is, at least for me, it's really more a matter of one's own personal preference than a matter of what anyone might think "one can pull off". In addition to my 36mm No. 1, I have several Glycines in 42mm and one even larger - a 45mm Purist Glycine Airman 17. I'm happy and comfortable wearing any of them, from 36mm on up. 

But one oft neglected issue to consider in connection with a small 36mm vs larger 24 hour watch doesn't deal so much with the issue of "what size can one best pull off", but rather with the practical issue of readability - especially with respect to the hour hand. The hour hand of course doesn't project out as close to the indices/numbers as the minute hand. Add to that, the angular distance between hours on a 24 hour dial is only half that of a 12 hour dial - and add further to that, the smaller the dial the harder it can be to see at a glance exactly to which hour the hour hand is pointing - especially when the two-digit "PM" hour index numbers are all more crowded together on a smaller dial. And these issues can compound even further when one is trying to glance at the dial when one is moving... (There's also the issue of dial readability as one's eyes age, though I won't even go there... ;-) ;-) ;-) ). Suffice it to say that sometimes, simply from a readability standpoint, bigger can be better - at least when comparing a 24 hour 36mm dial to a larger one. 

All that said, I'm glad I have a 36mm No. 1 and enjoy wearing it. However, I do find myself often gravitating toward my larger Purist Glycines - especially on days when I think I'm going to want to quickly tell the time at a glance... Of course, YMMV.


----------



## zack20cb

tungsram said:


> Do you think I should grab a No. 1 ASAP? I prefer to wait about 6 months and see if I still like the watch then. Furthermore, in 6 months I have an occasion to make myself a gift. However now that they are very discounted and considering the limited number, I'm afraid that waiting may be a mistake.


I bought an Airman 18 Purist last month from Massdrop and I absolutely love it. I had been planning to spend two to three hundred dollars, so it was DOUBLE my budget, but there's nothing else out there with the ability to clearly represent local time and UTC not just at the present moment but at a glance for all hours in the day. As a programmer, this comes up a lot when I'm going through logs.

If you're considering it for the same reason I did, I would say go for it.


----------



## Misticuf

There's a great deal going on now on eBay from Glycine-direct (I have no affiliation with them other than buying an airman recently). I bought the white purist 36 mm, and it came with a wood box like the original. I also have an Airman 18 sphair (gmt) and like it a lot, but the new white dial is my favorite. Here's a picture of a side by side with my Airman Special (recently restored by my horoligical hero James Sadilek). Here's a link to that eBay page: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...atic-Watch-Choice-of-Color-Size-/113347438248


----------



## arcadelt

Misticuf said:


> There's a great deal going on now on eBay from Glycine-direct (I have no affiliation with them other than buying an airman recently).


US$499 now, and with an eBay 15% off coupon, Bob is your Mother's Brother!


----------



## jamaha

This strap looks *great *with the watch. I don't have any ventilated or Rally type straps, but I may need to pick one up. Thanks for sharing!



grossman81 said:


> Hi. My new 36mm gmt arrived yesterday


----------



## cuthbert

elsoldemayo said:


> My 36mm white version has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 13393879


Very interesting thread, thanks to all those who contributed.

My 36 mm purist has spread its wings to travel across the ocean, it's white like this one and I also noticed the dial has changed in comparison to the previous release which had a 50s dial:










This one on the other side looks like the black dial 1960 version of the Airman:










But in white, as far as I am aware this second version of the dial was available just in black, am I mistaken?

Anyway, I am looking forward to receiving the watch, I tried to get a 36 purist for a while but as I wrote in another thread in Europe they still are "high end" watches. I am also happy to read in this thread this latest version besides the imaginary 1960 white dial is quite accurate in the term of case and finish.


----------



## sanik

40mm


----------



## hedd

I still really want one of these. I'm going to get the extra funds in 3 weeks or so. I think I've looked at every picture that exists on the internet and still can't decide on 40mm or 36mm. The proportions look better on the 36mm, but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like the size on my 7.5" wrist. Can y'all post some more pictures with wrist sizes listed? I especially want to see the 40mm on a ~7.5" wrist. The worst outcome would be lug overhang or pivoting. I feel like my airman 18 is just a tad too small and looks weird against my very large hands.


----------



## arcadelt

hedd said:


> I still really want one of these. I'm going to get the extra funds in 3 weeks or so. I think I've looked at every picture that exists on the internet and still can't decide on 40mm or 36mm. The proportions look better on the 36mm, but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like the size on my 7.5" wrist. Can y'all post some more pictures with wrist sizes listed? I especially want to see the 40mm on a ~7.5" wrist. The worst outcome would be lug overhang or pivoting. I feel like my airman 18 is just a tad too small and looks weird against my very large hands.


Without even looking at a range of wristshots, I would suggest the 40mm. The size is modern, the proportions are fine and, IMHO, the date windows sits better in the dial - it's a great watch at that size.

This is mine on a 6¾" wrist


----------



## hedd

arcadelt said:


> Without even looking at a range of wristshots, I would suggest the 40mm. The size is modern, the proportions are fine and, IMHO, the date windows sits better in the dial - it's a great watch at that size.
> 
> This is mine on a 6¾" wrist


That is a compelling shot. I still like the lug width and proportions on the 36mm better and think they are pretty much the perfect watch for anyone sub 7".

This is my 18:


----------



## cuthbert

hedd said:


> I still really want one of these. I'm going to get the extra funds in 3 weeks or so. I think I've looked at every picture that exists on the internet and still can't decide on 40mm or 36mm. The proportions look better on the 36mm, but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like the size on my 7.5" wrist. Can y'all post some more pictures with wrist sizes listed? I especially want to see the 40mm on a ~7.5" wrist. The worst outcome would be lug overhang or pivoting. I feel like my airman 18 is just a tad too small and looks weird against my very large hands.


I got 36 and I recommend as it's one of the few non bloated reissues.

This is how it fills my wrist.

It fits perfectly and makes you remember when watches weren't supposed to be "felt" on the wrist.


----------



## hedd

It looks perfect but I'm guessing that is a 6.75" wrist. Those lugs would be floating out in the middle of my fleshy meathooks.


----------



## arcadelt

cuthbert said:


> I got 36 and I recommend as it's one of the few non bloated reissues.
> 
> This is how it fills my wrist.
> 
> It fits perfectly and makes you remember when watches weren't supposed to be "felt" on the wrist.


Funny isn't it that we all have different perceptions. To me "bloated" is something in the mid-40s or higher. A 40mm watch is a great size irrespective of lug to lug length, and I could introduce you to any number of Panerai and Breitling owners who bought their watches precisely because they wanted to fell the heft of them on their wrists. Even I went there at one point, but happily I now focus a lot on a more reasonable thickness rather than any other dimension.


----------



## arcadelt

hedd said:


> That is a compelling shot. I still like the lug width and proportions on the 36mm better and think they are pretty much the perfect watch for anyone sub 7".


It's a nice watch, but to my eye there is too much bezel in proportion to the dial, so I guess it's about which proportions you'd like focus on. That said, if you are comfortable with that size, wear it, because you'll be looking at it more than anyone else. Best of luck.


----------



## cuthbert

arcadelt said:


> Funny isn't it that we all have different perceptions. To me "bloated" is something in the mid-40s or higher. A 40mm watch is a great size irrespective of lug to lug length, and I could introduce you to any number of Panerai and Breitling owners who bought their watches precisely because they wanted to fell the heft of them on their wrists. Even I went there at one point, but happily I now focus a lot on a more reasonable thickness rather than any other dimension.


It depends by the watch...in this case we are talking about a watch born 36.5mm...therefore at 40mm is "bloated"

A Doxa Sub300 with 27mm dial doesn't look "bloated" even if 42.5mm width, like a 44mm Turtle, to mention another diver.


----------



## arcadelt

cuthbert said:


> It depends by the watch...in this case we are talking about a watch born 36.5mm...therefore at 40mm is "bloated"
> 
> A Doxa Sub300 with 27mm dial doesn't look "bloated" even if 42.5mm width, like a 44mm Turtle, to mention another diver.


 3.5mm. Glad my waistline isn't judged by those standards.


----------



## sanik

Lets colour


----------



## hedd

You don't see many of the cream colored 40mm. Anyone out there representing one?


----------



## cuthbert

arcadelt said:


> 3.5mm. Glad my waistline isn't judged by those standards.


Well for a 36.5mm watch 3.5mm is almost 10%...like to you have a 35" waist, if you grow to 38.5" you feel the difference, don't you?


----------



## ildottoremg

Hey guys

Sorry for double posting but i figured id reach more airman no1 owners here. So in summary im looking to buy one and im choosing between the 36mm and 40mm. My wrist is just over 6,5 inches and my preference is that the no 1 should look large but not enormous or out of proportion, nor that ill find the lugs disturbing if they wont fit the wrist properly (which im worried that the 50 mm lug to lug on the no 1 40 wont to). Does anyone have the 40mm with simliar to my wrist size and can enlighten me about their experience? My hydroconquest has a 48 mm lug to lug and this sits nicely on my wrist. Can you compare the two and therefore think that my wrist can handle the 40 mm glycine with 50 mm lug to lug?

Thank you, appreciate any help
Markus


----------



## SupremeRolex

ildottoremg said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry for double posting but i figured id reach more airman no1 owners here. So in summary im looking to buy one and im choosing between the 36mm and 40mm. My wrist is just over 6,5 inches and my preference is that the no 1 should look large but not enormous or out of proportion, nor that ill find the lugs disturbing if they wont fit the wrist properly (which im worried that the 50 mm lug to lug on the no 1 40 wont to). Does anyone have the 40mm with simliar to my wrist size and can enlighten me about their experience? My hydroconquest has a 48 mm lug to lug and this sits nicely on my wrist. Can you compare the two and therefore think that my wrist can handle the 40 mm glycine with 50 mm lug to lug?
> 
> Thank you, appreciate any help
> Markus


6.5 inch wrist on my Airman 18 Purist 39mm and it fits like a dream.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExMachina

hedd said:


> You don't see many of the cream colored 40mm. Anyone out there representing one?


Would like to know this as well! IMO the cream dial (why does Glycine call it "silver"??) is really quite nice--a rare case where a "tool watch" can easily pull double duty as a semi-formal watch.


----------



## A+U

Hi guys, just got a 36mm white dial purist and would like to check on something. For The crown that locks the bezel, is it supposed to only turn approximately one full turn at its maximum? The reason i ask this is that for my airman dc-4, the bezel lock crown unwinds quite a bit more, at least 4-5 turns, and in turn creates a much bigger gap between the bezel and the bezel clamp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

There is one turn for me too.


----------



## ExMachina

A+U said:


> Hi guys, just got a 36mm white dial purist and would like to check on something. For The crown that locks the bezel, is it supposed to only turn approximately one full turn at its maximum? The reason i ask this is that for my airman dc-4, the bezel lock crown unwinds quite a bit more, at least 4-5 turns, and in turn creates a much bigger gap between the bezel and the bezel clamp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just received a 36mm cream dialed No 1 and yes, the locking crown screw only unscrews a little (just enough to unlock the bezel). IMO, this is the way this crown should function.


----------



## tockandroll

Love this watch. I have the Airman "Play it again Sam!" book on my coffee table with the history of all the watches. I love the Airman!


----------



## A+U

sanik said:


> There is one turn for me too.





ExMachina said:


> I just received a 36mm cream dialed No 1 and yes, the locking crown screw only unscrews a little (just enough to unlock the bezel). IMO, this is the way this crown should function.


Ok thks for the confirmation guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A+U

Ive opened up the caseback on my 36mm and have discovered something that does not seem normal... the movement spacer ring does not seem to be held down securely to the case. The movement itself has clamps securing it to the spacer ring, but the spacer ring is loose within the case. This seems to be the reason why there sounds like there is something loose inside when you tap on the back of the watch (same noise occurs when i gently nudge or lift the spacer ring from the case).

Is the spacer ring suppose to be only held down by the caseback? If so, it doesnt seem to be a very snug fit (hence the loose noise when u tap the watch) 

EDIT: btw, the 'loose noise' I am referring to is not the usual automatic rotor sound, there is a definitely a different metal-on-metal knocking sound when the watch is tapped lightly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Themeltingclock

Are these legit 24 hour movements - ie the hour hand goes around 1x each 24 hours, as the markers indicate on the dial? Or are they 12 hour movements, going around the dial twice in 24hours? 

I saw someone mention elsewhere that they were 12 hour movements, which would totally kill the allure of this model for me.


----------



## arcadelt

Themeltingclock said:


> Are these legit 24 hour movements - ie the hour hand goes around 1x each 24 hours, as the markers indicate on the dial? Or are they 12 hour movements, going around the dial twice in 24hours?
> 
> I saw someone mention elsewhere that they were 12 hour movements, which would totally kill the allure of this model for me.


Depends on the model you buy. The three-hander is, the four-hander isn't.


----------



## Themeltingclock

Are these legit 24 hour movements - ie the hour hand goes around 1x each 24 hours, as the markers indicate on the dial? Or are they 12 hour movements, going around the dial twice in 24hours? 

I saw someone mention elsewhere that they were 12 hour movements, which would totally kill the allure of this model for me.


----------



## robinhook

A+U said:


> Ive opened up the caseback on my 36mm and have discovered something that does not seem normal... the movement spacer ring does not seem to be held down securely to the case. The movement itself has clamps securing it to the spacer ring, but the spacer ring is loose within the case. This seems to be the reason why there sounds like there is something loose inside when you tap on the back of the watch (same noise occurs when i gently nudge or lift the spacer ring from the case).
> 
> Is the spacer ring suppose to be only held down by the caseback? If so, it doesnt seem to be a very snug fit (hence the loose noise when u tap the watch)
> 
> EDIT: btw, the 'loose noise' I am referring to is not the usual automatic rotor sound, there is a definitely a different metal-on-metal knocking sound when the watch is tapped lightly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has a sound when tapping on the face, or shaking up and down with the dial up. Not sure I'd say it's metal on metal... I noticed it when receiving it. And tried to shake my other automatic watches, they all seem to have some sound outside of the rotating rotor. But the airman certainly sounds a bit louder. I didn't worry about it too much, it's been keeping excellent time. So I just forgot about it and moved on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagoss122

Themeltingclock said:


> Are these legit 24 hour movements - ie the hour hand goes around 1x each 24 hours, as the markers indicate on the dial? Or are they 12 hour movements, going around the dial twice in 24hours?
> 
> I saw someone mention elsewhere that they were 12 hour movements, which would totally kill the allure of this model for me.


If you are looking for the hour hand to go around "1x each 24 hours" then you want the "Purist" model. The other version is a GMT. The GMT hand goes around 1x24 but the hour hand is a standard 12 hour movement (which means you would ignore the 24 hour markers and just look at the indices).


----------



## A+U

robinhook said:


> Mine has a sound when tapping on the face, or shaking up and down with the dial up. Not sure I'd say it's metal on metal... I noticed it when receiving it. And tried to shake my other automatic watches, they all seem to have some sound outside of the rotating rotor. But the airman certainly sounds a bit louder. I didn't worry about it too much, it's been keeping excellent time. So I just forgot about it and moved on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback.

Since my last post i've looked around a bit and confirmed that there is indeed some play with the movement ring spacer. Confirmation of it is that when i pull the crown out to set the time, my dial moves along with it.

I've solved this issue by raising the 3 'notches' around the movement spacer ring a bit more. This allows it to have contact with the caseback, and holds it the whole movement ring spacer and movement in place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

Contemplating on the cream 36mm GMT model...

I used to have the pre-invicta No 1 cream dial "purist version" back in the day and loved the watch.
However reading the 24 hr dial on the fly started to get a bit annoying when I had a busy schedule and just need to get things done and ended up selling the watch with a heavy heart.
I considered picking up the GMT model but the lume pips just didn't make sense on the older "pre-invicta" models and felt they really messed that model up.

I think the newer "post-invicta" cream dial made changes for the better. I like the larger dial and the lume dots are outlined in black for an easier read. 
However, I am wanting some feedback if these changes were enough to read the time on the fly with the GMT cream dial.

My heart really wants to get one of these, but I value practicality and efficiency above anything else when it comes to watches (which is why I think I will never part with my Casio Oceanus S100). Anybody out there has the cream GMT model and can offer some feedback on the ability to read the time at a glance?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

Contemplating on the cream 36mm GMT model...

I used to have the pre-invicta No 1 cream dial "purist version" back in the day and loved the watch.
However reading the 24 hr dial on the fly started to get a bit annoying when I had a busy schedule and just need to get things done and ended up selling the watch with a heavy heart.
I considered picking up the GMT model but the lume pips just didn't make sense on the older "pre-invicta" models and felt they really messed that model up.

I think the newer "post-invicta" cream dial made changes for the better. I like the larger dial and the lume dots are outlined in black for an easier read. 
However, I am wanting some feedback if these changes were enough to read the time on the fly with the GMT cream dial.

My heart really wants to get one of these, but I value practicality and efficiency above anything else when it comes to watches (which is why I think I will never part with my Casio Oceanus S100). Anybody out there has the cream GMT model and can offer some feedback on the ability to read the time at a glance?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

apologize for the double post. 

It won't let me delete the last entry...


----------



## hedd

I am in for a cream 40mm purist right now, but I'm still 50/50. For like a year I go back and forth between having to have it and then thinking my airman 18 fills the space well enough. Just last week I was thinking about seeing if glycine direct would come down to 520. I'm... pretty indecisive in general.


----------



## hedd

After thinking on it for a year and going back and forth on size a dozen times, I think I got the last one of it's type available before it sold out on MD.

Introducing #72:









I really happy I went with the 40mm, despite the authenticity of the 36. It fit's perfectly and is quite legible. My only complaint is that it feels kind of gritty when I push the crown back in. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## r-gordon-7

^^Good choice, hedd!!^^ 

Though I am still glad that several years ago I got my 36mm No. 1 as my only Airman smaller than 42mm (I currently have a total of 6 different Glycine Airman models, all the others between 42mm and 46mm), I have little doubt that my No. 1 would be receiving much more wrist time than it does were it somewhat larger than 36mm... And this, despite my small ~6.5" wrist. (Well, I knew when I was buying it that a 36mm watch - especially one with a "crowded" 24 hour hour/24 numbered index dial - would be more "for the collection" that for frequent, regular daily wear...) I think you'll find the 40mm more readable and therefore more practical than if you'd gone with the smaller 36mm model.


----------



## Thunder1

hedd said:


> After thinking on it for a year and going back and forth on size a dozen times, I think I got the last one of it's type available before it sold out on MD.
> 
> Introducing #72:
> 
> View attachment 14318565
> 
> 
> I really happy I went with the 40mm, despite the authenticity of the 36. It fit's perfectly and is quite legible. My only complaint is that it feels kind of gritty when I push the crown back in. Not sure what that's about.


Pretty darn sharp!!..a good decision on your part..


----------



## r-gordon-7

ExMachina said:


> Would like to know this as well! IMO the cream dial (why does Glycine call it "silver"??) is really quite nice--a rare case where a "tool watch" can easily pull double duty as a semi-formal watch.


ExMachina, there seems to be lots of (understandable) confusion over the correct terms for various of the "white"/"cream"/"silver" colored Airman model dials... I've noted elsewhere in this forum that depending upon the light, my "silver" (pre/non MD) No.1 sometimes looks white, other times silver and other times slightly cream - depending upon lighting conditions. My "cream" 1953 Ltd Ed always looks more cream than my No.1, most of the time by a lot, but sometimes only by a little. Here are two side-by-side photos of the two watches - the first taken on my iPhone right inside a window in bright but indirect sunlight and the second taken on my iPhone by natural light in the middle of the same room, well away from the window... Hopefully they show the relative colors and changes in color of each dial. (Sorry this isn't a comparison that includes the dial of an "MD" No.1, but it's as close as I can come. And BTW, please ignore the No.1's date window in the photos. I haven't worn it in a while and when I roughly synchronized its time just before taking the photos I forgot to re-set its date - until right after I finished taking the photos... Where's the "embarrassed" emoji icon when I need it? (;^_^ )


----------



## Amanda Wright

very general but im curious, which ones do you guys prefer? the "updated" version or no?


----------



## chenpofu

I have the pre-update one and that is what I prefer but I think if you have read through the thread, a lot of folks like the update.


----------



## sanik

No1 40mm.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Steve Hoffman

I read all 23 pages of this. Phew. Getting the 40mm light purist. Can't beat the price..


----------



## hedd

Steve Hoffman said:


> I read all 23 pages of this. Phew. Getting the 40mm light purist. Can't beat the price..


Good choice. I love mine. It is really the perfect watch for me in size and style. It makes me want to reduce the number of watches that I have (but of course I can't)


----------



## mkeric1

i just got a gmt version and looks great and works great but it sounds like a rattler when you move your hand
ive never seen this before, forget miyota 9015 this is on whole new level
is this normal?


----------



## hedd

mkeric1 said:


> i just got a gmt version and looks great and works great but it sounds like a rattler when you move your hand
> ive never seen this before, forget miyota 9015 this is on whole new level
> is this normal?


Mine was making a noise like that and it sounded exactly like a noisy rotor rubbing. I was really bummed and kept trying it -- swore it was the rotor. I had to take it off and critically mess with it before realizing it was the strap rubbing on the lugs that made the sound.

Might want to make sure that's not it.


----------



## Jimbo85281

mkeric1 said:


> View attachment 14538743
> 
> i just got a gmt version and looks great and works great but it sounds like a rattler when you move your hand
> ive never seen this before, forget miyota 9015 this is on whole new level
> is this normal?


I remember mine being a little rattly when I had it. Like the rotor was moving up and down or something. I think it might be exaserbated by the fact that it has a acrylic crystal which means everything moving inside will be heard more easily. I've noticed this with acrylic crystal watches.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

thank you guys for your replies and help


----------



## mkeric1




----------



## hedd

Why are we looking at your tuna?


----------



## mkeric1

hedd said:


> Why are we looking at your tuna?


sorry dude lol wrong pic by accident i edited og post,wanted to show a gray strap on black dial 40mm 
think its a good combo


----------



## sanik




----------



## Patagonico

A+U said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Since my last post i've looked around a bit and confirmed that there is indeed some play with the movement ring spacer. Confirmation of it is that when i pull the crown out to set the time, my dial moves along with it.
> 
> I've solved this issue by raising the 3 'notches' around the movement spacer ring a bit more. This allows it to have contact with the caseback, and holds it the whole movement ring spacer and movement in place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same issue, can you explain with more details how did you solve the problem. Regards.


----------



## Sharksmile

*DAMN BLACK FRIDAY SALES!!*
_<shakes tiny fist>_

....my Airman 0251 is on the way...








(photo not mine)


----------



## Thunder1

Sharksmile said:


> *DAMN BLACK FRIDAY SALES!!*
> _<shakes tiny fist>_
> 
> ....my Airman 0251 is on the way...
> 
> View attachment 14667887
> 
> (photo not mine)


'The Chief', eh?..one of my favs...terrific soft strap and thin buckle...the indices appear a very light blue to me..liked it so much, I also bought the cream colored dial version..and may try to find room for the black dial!!...I think you'll be happy w/ it..


----------



## Sharksmile

Wow - That was FAST!


----------



## Thunder1

Sharksmile said:


> Wow - That was FAST!


Looks good!...what are the initial impressions?


----------

